# LED Lighting



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay i am looking to make an LED spotlight that is fairly flat and water resistant and can tilt. Any suggestions? I want it to spotlight my cemetary archway, but not have it on the ground so i thought i could put it in the top of my pillars and just attach it inside the thing. Its gotta tilt so i can adjust it and im guessing water resistant unless you have a way of protecting it from the rain like plexiglass over the hole. Okay HEEEELLLP ME PEEPS


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I made many LED spotlights last year using plastic coke bottle tops and PVC, very similar to this how-to http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=51402&highlight=spotlight. Otaku has a good idea in the second posted about using wire to make a very flexible way to support the spots.

I didn't trim the coke bottle caps, I just shoved the bottle cap into the PVC. I also used 9 volt battery, the result being a little self contained unit that would go anywhere. If the back is sealed and the opening the light is coming out of is angled down it should be protected from the rain. Old medicine bottles can be used to give you an easy open/close lid that will keep most water out. If you have not recieved a good answer by this weekend, I am planning on digging out the spots I made and posting a how-to.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

I've always used 3/4 pvc for the body of my LED spots and made adjustable brackets using thin, flat stock aluminum attached to broom clamps (those clamps that you screw to the wall that a broom handle will snap into and hang). They fit the pvc tube just right and if you attach them to the alum. piece with a small screw and nut, they swivel easily. Waterproofing the end could probably be accomplished with saran wrap and tape (being clear, it shouldn't act as a diffuser). If you want a picture, let me know and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Cool and thanks. I showed my husband and he thinks we might be able to pull that one off.


----------



## Haunted Wolf (Apr 18, 2007)

Here's another webpage that has some great instructions:
http://www.cindybob.com/halloween/ledlighting/ledspotlights/


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

You might find this helpful.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=4382&referrerid=634


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

I made mine out of 3 inch PVC and 3 LED puck lights 3 For 9$ at Big Lots


----------

